# Martini skate and snow Black friday sale



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

These guys are lame. They say the 20% off is storewide, with no fineprint or mention of restrictions. Then it turns out it's only on full price items, not on anything already on sale. Shady...


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the heads up. that's still 20% off 2011 gear which I could use


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

oldlady said:


> thanks for the heads up. that's still 20% off 2011 gear which I could use


No prob! Still 20% off on new gear


----------

